
Black Knight Satellite - SteBu
http://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/06/18/black-knight-this-strange-object-has-been-orbiting-the-earth-for-50-years-no-one-knows-what-it-is/
======
aaron695
Blog spam but still loved it. But I needed to know.... thermal blanket?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Knight_satellite](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Knight_satellite)

~~~
madaxe_again
Yes. There is no such thing as this supposed object, there are no little green
men orbiting earth. The whole thing is just the stuff of paranoid delusions
with no basis in fact.

May as well go read your horoscope now, just as factual.

~~~
aaron695
Conspiracy theories are a legitimate art form IMO.

Just like many religious places of worship are part horoscopes but also part
art.

Learn to love the art. Unlike mass religions this at least is fun and
shouldn't start a war!

~~~
madaxe_again
Sure, but it isn't worthy of serious debate when it's so readily debunked.
There are plenty of man-made objects in orbit which apparently don't exist,
but are regularly spotted. A more interesting discussion would be "what are
the PAN satellites for?".

------
ChuckMcM
Given that amateur satellite watchers can take pictures like this:
([http://www.wired.com/2016/06/backyard-detectives-search-
for-...](http://www.wired.com/2016/06/backyard-detectives-search-for-snooping-
space-satellites/)) of spy satellites, finding something that comes with 131
miles of the surface every 104 minutes should be doable.

------
chclau
Erm... the last video says that it is... 13000 years old? How do they know
this?

~~~
Semiapies
They don't. It's made up.

~~~
chclau
Well but even if you want to li... fantasize, you have to give some "credible"
input as how you know that.

Dunno, that you were in a reptilian press conference and you heard that there.
Something.

Even to li... fantasize, you have to know how.

~~~
Semiapies
I didn't say it was made up _well_. :) Most of this garbage turns out to be as
incoherent.

